# Group Photo!



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Left to right: Bodacious, Dixie, Eric, Gabriel, Freedom, Freeway.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

now thats a photo!!!
very nice!!


----------



## forsakenriceboy (Sep 3, 2009)

thUmbs up.! looks very good, all of you!..


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pic! Wish I could have dogs that calm and unassuming.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pic!


----------



## fFELONY (Sep 12, 2009)

nice pic, love the dogs


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pic.....Love the shirt..Was wondering were u go it??


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

jsgixxer said:


> Great pic.....Love the shirt..Was wondering were u go it??


Got the shirt at Pit Bull Gear for You & Your Dog. Dog Collars, Harnesses, Leashes, Shirts, Hats, Tank Tops, Sweatshirts, Hoodies, Decals & more! for only $15, I have two.

Thanks for the comments everybody... Before I had this picture taken I attempted and failed miserably to take a self-Group Photo in my living room on the couch....Very Frustrating...and proved to be an Impossible task. So, I eventually swallowed my Pride and called on a friend to help me out. 

All my Dogs are Great Dogs, it's part of my "House Rules"


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

um... ya that picture is AWESOME!
and i'm totally buying a hoodie.. bwahahaha. and maybe a tank top....


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

BOO on them not having anything smaller than friggin XXL in the hoodie!!
what a crock! i shall e-mail them some anger megan for that!
i need xs! or s!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Pavi and Bodacious are my favorite!!!

Nice line up. Now that's a real dog whisperer ROFL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great picture!!


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

Just for the Record: Pavi Largo was a Foster of mine...He just fit right in and I've always said my personal limit on dogs were 5. I'm still going to Foster but now I won't have to worry about being a "Foster Failure" 

Thanks for all the good comments...

Megan...I'll talk to them to see what's up with that lol

sorry.


----------



## PitBullHappenings (Aug 12, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Pavi and Bodacious are my favorite!!!
> 
> Nice line up. Now that's a real dog whisperer ROFL


Thanks!!! Pavi's now Gabriel 

Cesar Millan WATCH OUT!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

nice picture of the babies. I like all the yawns!


----------

